# Kitchen overhaul



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Refinished this set of cabinets last week. All doors sanded, primed with Stix 
And topcoated with Advance. Doors were sprayed at my shop with my Graco 490 airless 308 ff. All boxes were brush and rolled. Sorry about sideways pictures..
Biggest challenge is when you find out the original installer didn't align the doors properly..#$%&


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Refinished this set of cabinets last week. All doors sanded, primed with Stix
> And topcoated with Advance. Doors were sprayed at my shop with my Graco 490 airless 308 ff. All boxes were brush and rolled. Sorry about sideways pictures..
> Biggest challenge is when you find out the original installer didn't align the doors properly..#$%&


 very nice work. I would consider using Bin primer sealer since it is by far the best thing on the market and holds out all stains especially for the color white. I would also consider this photo enclosed if you are going to continue to spray kitchen cabinets. This will increase your profits substantially and decrease the amount of time of your labor substantially


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

This dry rack allows you to spray paint both sides of doors in a single day.
we usually set up a small spray booth inside the customers garage and then these dry racks placed inside their house. After each and every door is sprayed we take them inside and place them on these dry racks where they will dry quite efficiently. These racks take up very little space and from this photo we have over 45 doors and drawer fronts that were all sprayed in one day. On day number one if sprained we were able to spray these with the bin primer and then transfer them to the dry racks, followed by removing them from the dry racks sanding them and any additional prep work then spray painting them a first coat of paint. Hyundai number 2 which only took three men two and a half hours we were able to sand all the doors again do any additional prep work and then spray paint them the final coat and put them back on to the dry racks. I would really give these cyrax some consideration if you're going to continue to spray paint kitchen cabinets. You can find them online under door rack painter.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

@Zoomer. Thanks. I have definitely considered getting some of those racks. They do look really cool. I am constantly upgrading my spray shop. Not having to transport doors is nice but not always an option.
I also like having my doors in a somewhat controlled environment. Proper ventilation etc. I also don't want to worry about over spray in someone's house/garage.
I've definirely considered using BIN. Would probably use hvlp though. I personally haven't had many issues with any bleeding over coverage while using Stix and 2 coats Advance. 
I am however trying not to burn through the finish too hard while sanding. Are you completely removing old finish before priming? Thanks for sharing info..


----------

